# cooles Angebot bmx 349,- statt 599 - gut?? soll ich´s kaufen?



## eero (12. April 2007)

hi leude
hab n cooles Angebot von khe gefunden: KHE Titus Apache pro (2006)

Rahmen: 20 Zoll Oversize BMX Street Rahmen mit F-SET Rotor 
Gabel: High-End BMX CrMo Gabel
Rotor: Integrierter F-Set Rotor
Vorbau: 1-1/8 Zoll Aluminium, Block A-Head 
Lenker: 4-teiliger High-End CrMo Lenker oversize
Griffe: KHE "Pyramide" incl. Lenkerenden
Kurbel: 3-teilig CrMo
Kettenblatt: 44T, CNC gefräst Aluminium   
Pedale: Alu BMX Pedal 
Sattel: Gepolsteter Rampsattel
Laufräder: Aluminium Felgen 36 H, silber, 14mm Achse 
Freilauf: 16T Einfachfreilauf 
Reifen: Prism Street Reifen
Bremsen: U-Brake hinten, Seitenzug vorne mit Diatech 99 Hebel (Bremse liegt bei !)
Pegs: 2paar Streetpegs


kost nur noch 349,- statt 599,-
soll ich´s kaufn?


----------



## RISE (12. April 2007)

Nee, an der Teileliste erkennt man, dass es sich hier offensichtlich im Ã¼berteuerten Schrott handelt.F-Set Rotor mit Coladosensteuerrohr, 4teiliger Lenker, gepolsteter Rampsattel, 44Z Kettenblatt. Das sind alles Sachen des letzten Jahrhunderts.
FÃ¼r 349â¬ lieber das Eastern Element.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (12. April 2007)

aler, das teil hat nie im leben 600 eusen gekostet!!!!!!!


----------



## Dnoizer (12. April 2007)

Kauf es bitte NICHT!!! Schreiben oft das es stolze 600 öre gekostet hat, nur damit sich die 349,- nach nem super-schnäppchen anhören und die Leute sich diesen Müll kaufen.


----------



## eero (12. April 2007)

danke für den tipp, weds jetz net kaufen. Aber in welchem shop gibs das eastern element für 349???
Hab sonst noch das hier von eastern gefundn: Eastern Bikes Battery 
gut?????


----------



## scott yz0 (12. April 2007)

Battery is ne schöne basis. kann man glei gut fahren und wenn was kaputt geht einfach was besseres rein.... aber is eig. alles recht ok... könntest nat. noch sparen und n wethepeople kaufen (addict) oder was anständiges gebrauchtes!


----------



## eero (18. April 2007)

Welches BmX sollte ich mir eher kaufen???
Wethepeople bold 07 oder eastern battley


----------



## Hertener (18. April 2007)

Das Eastern Shovelhead. 100% CrMo-Frame! Kostet 369,- Euro. Also *nur* 20,- Euro mehr, als Du ohnehin ausgeben wolltest. 

*EDIT:* Oder das DK 6Pack, für den gleichen Preis. Das hat dann, wie man in einem anderen Thread nachlesen kann, im Gegensatz zum Eastern, SB-Lager in den Naben.


----------



## padde-rockt (18. April 2007)

habe mir für 380 das dk cleveland geholt! chrome felge ... und denrest hats eh


----------

